# Teaching a solid recall



## Brandon_kelley (Jan 5, 2014)

So Dettmer is 2 years old now and he is perfect on leash. He has graduated basic obedience and ERWD on leash training. However off leash is a different story. We have a pretty big yard at my house (4acres). But it is in a neighborhood where people walk their dogs. We do not have a fence and we have never really needed one as he usually stayed right with us unless he is chasing a ball or frisbee. However, in the passed few months he has started to chase after squirrels he sees in trees and a few times he ran to the road after a dog walking. Since then we have been putting him on a long 50ft lead to stop him from doing this. My question to yall is how can I get him to stop in his tracks when he starts to chase after a squirrel,deer or dog? Is e-collar training a good option? I do not want to put up an E fence and do not have the option of putting up actual fencing. How long does it usually take to train a solid off leash recall and what are the best ways? Tha in advance everybody!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/training-theory-methods/543842-choosing-e-collar-training-method.html


Here is some excellent information about training your dog to recall and not chase wildlife.


----------



## Brandon_kelley (Jan 5, 2014)

Hmm the link doesn't seem to be working for me


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Brandon_kelley said:


> Hmm the link doesn't seem to be working for me


Well shoot!It's a thread on this forum posted by wolfy dog titled 'Choosing e collar training method' from 04-2015.It's under the Training and Behavior forum.The sub forum is Training Theory and Methods.
Wolfy posts step by step how he trained his dog to not chase critters.There is valuable info from experienced trainers and professional trainers.


----------



## 9mmmac (Dec 28, 2015)

For me it's a sharp, short, loud "NO!" that will pretty much stop Grendel in his tracks. He hasn't really run off or chased things, but he'll sure get his nose in goose poop or a Taco Bell wrapper. 

No! followed by an immediate and exaggerated recall will get him to break his focus and come back.

Make sure your dog understands NO! is not optional. There will be consequences if disobeyed, and Good Things if he comes back ASAP PDQ.


----------

